# Tugtalk



## marco nista

What's happened to TUGTALK ?

I've just tried to visit it, the first time for several months, & there it was, gone.

Is it still around, under a different name or resited to another website/forum perhaps ?

Any help would be much appreciated.

73s

Marco


----------



## KYRENIA

Marco. Tugtalk has been down for over a week now. Not sure of the reason but we think it`s "domain" time has elapsed. If you Google Clydesite then go to Foghorn you can see all the comments about TT over the last week or so.
Cheers, John.


----------



## marco nista

John -


Many thanks, I'll keep an eye on Clydesite which claims to be the new home for 'Tugtalk'

Can't find 'Tugtalk' or 'Foghorn' there at the moment.

73s

Marco


----------



## KYRENIA

When on Clydesite click on the banner FOGHORN.
Cheers, John.


----------



## marco nista

John -


Thanks ! Missed it lurking as the banner.

Sad to see brain failure in one so young.

73s

Marco


----------



## Cobbydale

Looks to be up and running again today...


----------



## senior pilot

looks to be back to normal


----------



## Jocko

Famous tugs were the Bustler and the Turmoil. Ocean going tugs one of them I think it was the Turmoil was famous for trying to save the "Flying Enterprise" in the mid 1950s. I was a strong follower of these tugs as we built their engines in the British Polar Engines in Govan where I was an apprentice and Jimmy Reid was our Shop Steward, Days long gone by as the Polar doesn`t build engines anymore.


----------



## gwynne

does anyone know where henderson-morez ltd b/up wharf at dartford creek was in 1977, i have being trying to find but failed any help cheers,


----------



## whizzo

hi if it is any help i lived in the 70s by Dartford creek as far as i know hms fiskerton was broken up in 1976 /77 at henderson-morez - but the location is misleading as i think it was in the river Darent placed off now the m25 at riverhead the main part of Dartford creek was used for the local paper works wigen,s teape hope this helps regards whizzo


----------



## gwynne

to whizzo . THANKYOU FOR THE INFORMATION.I HAVE BEEN UP& DOMN THEDARTMOUTH CREEK LOOKING FOR AN OLD WHARF THE ONLY CLUE I HAD WAS THE PLYLONS GOING ACROSS THE CREEK, IT LOOKS LIKE I WAS LOOKING IN THE WRONG AREA I MIGHT FIND AN OLD WHARF OR SOME OTHER CLUE HOW FAR DO I GO UP THE DARENT ENTRANTS, THANKYOU ONCE AGAIN GWYNNE


----------



## gwynne

can anyone have any details of the whereabouts of llanelly shipbreakers ,They b/up a lot of naval vessels, Which closed early 60.s,It was owned by edgar rees,A map or aphoto of a ship at the yard or anything wounld be most grateful Gwynne


----------



## Frank77

Where's TUGTALK gone this time, I've been trying all week to get on.


----------

